
Reasons to Adopt an API-First CMS - encorekt
https://www.contentstack.com/blog/reasons-api-first-cms-is-critical-for-business
======
tinaleaton
Increasing developer longevity is an especially interesting point. As it turns
out, developers _are_ actually humans who appreciate variety and want to take
pride in their work!

~~~
jikajika
Having worked in some departments with developers before, I agree with you!
They take A LOT of pride in their work and don't want it mucked with by
outsiders who don't understand the language or who have no REAL RESPECT for
what they do.

